# The welsh name Nia?



## sandollar

Anybody heard of it,I love it pronounced Ni-ahhh


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

I love that name xx


----------



## hexyewdancer

I know a girl called Nia. I think its lovely. Whats the meaning of it?


----------



## sandollar

means brightness


----------



## JessiHD

Yes, I live in Cardiff for 5 years and its pretty popular in Wales. My favourite Welsh names for girls are Seren (means star) SARE-REN and Ariane (like silver) ARRY-ANN. Won't be having Welsh names as my ex-fiance was Welsh and my hubby is English! Using the baby names you planned with your ex is a big no no:haha:!


----------



## livbaybee1

Im welsh , from Newport :) i no a couple of ppl who have children called Nia. Its pretty :) , different aswell :D x


----------



## cymrufaerie

it is beautiful, i love its meaning


----------



## suzanne108

Oooooh I like :)

Never heard it before!


----------



## sophie c

YEP im from pontypridd and its pretty popular there were two nia's in my year in school

xxx


----------



## crackle

I have a friend called Nia, lovely name but in England everyone always presumes she's Mia not Nia!


----------



## angeljewel

What a gorgeous name, I was thinking Mia but now I've heard this I may have to put it on my shortlist!! There are no Nia's round here, sorry for stealing your name x


----------



## nessajane

Nia is a lovely name, i know of one girl called it :)


----------

